# Orientacion en cuanto a parlantes



## airhck (Ago 26, 2007)

hola a todos los del foro soy nuevo aqui bueno les cuento me fabrique un amplificador de 100w rms (tip 3055), pero tengo una gran duda porque de parlantes en realidad no se mucho por eso me gustaria que me dieran unos consejos    ¿ que parlantes les puedo colocar? le puedo agregar un subwoofer a una salida de audio normal?? realmente estoy confundido... la idea es tener la mejor calidad posible espero sus respuestas... saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 27, 2007)

puedes hacer 2 bafles con 2 woofers de 10 pulgadas y un tweeter, cada uno, o usar bocinas de 15 pulgadas.
En cuanto al subwoofer, si, puedes conectarlo a una slaida normal, solo con un filtro pasabajos. Saludos


----------



## rsturuguay (Sep 5, 2007)

También se podría agregar que los parlantes que agregues soporten aproximadamente 80W para no hacer trabajar el amplificador màs de lo que debe. Todo esto responde a que no sature ni distorsione el sonido y amplificador no tenga que estar trabajando al máximo y teniendo en cuenta que el volumen del amplificador no lo vas a tener al máximo (Noooooo????????).

Si te resulta también util y realmente quieres tener un buen sistema de reproducción, puedes agregar además de los parlantes grandes, alguna corneta y el o los tweeter para tener las tres vías. Todo esto debidamente filtrado para prolongar la vida util de los dispositivos de salida. Ok???

Espero hayan entendido algo, sino, voy a tratar de ser más claro la próxima!!!

Saludos!!!!!


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 14, 2007)

rsturuguay dijo:
			
		

> También se podría agregar que los parlantes que agregues soporten aproximadamente 80W para no hacer trabajar el amplificador màs de lo que debe. Todo esto responde a que no sature ni distorsione el sonido y amplificador no tenga que estar trabajando al máximo y teniendo en cuenta que el volumen del amplificador no lo vas a tener al máximo (Noooooo????????).
> 
> Si te resulta también util y realmente quieres tener un buen sistema de reproducción, puedes agregar además de los parlantes grandes, alguna corneta y el o los tweeter para tener las tres vías. Todo esto debidamente filtrado para prolongar la vida util de los dispositivos de salida. Ok???
> 
> ...




Dando una vuelta por el apartado gran señal he visto algunas cosas sinceramente sorprendentes:

Un buen sonido no se saca con altavoces puestos de cualquier manera: 
Sirva el ejemplo:







Sencillamente una chapuza, al igual que esto:










y esto:






Pueden ver mas chapuzas en :

http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=myplay1

Estos sistemas acústicos se veian en España en los años 60, cuando habia que exprimir la poca potencia de los arcaicos sistemas de audio valvulares, o basados en transistores de Germanio, y la oferta en el mercado de equipos profesionales era escasa y había que sacarse las castañas del fuego uno mismo.

Lo mas gracioso del tema es ver el personal que orgullosamente exhibe esos montones de leña y tweeters piezoelectricos en el jardín de su casa.

Actualmente los sistemas de audio están mucho mas evolucionados. Las sensibilidades de los motores de compresión han sido muy optimizadas, y en mucho menos hueco han metido mucha mas potencia y rendimiento.

Sirvan los ejemplos siguientes:












Si en realidad se comparasemos físicamente el sonido de un apilado de estos últimos con un montón de leña al principio expuestos, tal vez mas de uno se sorprendiese y se le girasen las ideas.

Un saludo.


----------



## airhck (Sep 15, 2007)

excelentes consejos se agradece... si lo termino a fin de mes les cuento como me fue... saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2007)

En lugar de muchos parlantes imposibles de sintonizar y/o combinar entre si, solo 2 de buena calidad.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_altavoces/monitor/monitor.html

http://www.jahro.com.ar/?id=7

Bueno y sencillo = Bueno al cuadrado


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 17, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Bueno y sencillo = Bueno al cuadrado



muy inteligente...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2007)

En esta pagina se explica bien el funcionamiento del parlante:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/analisis_altavoces/driver.html

En esta otra esta el analiSis del circuito equivalente del parlante:

http://lcr.uns.edu.ar/TC1/laboratorio1.htm


----------



## detrakx (Jul 21, 2008)

Difusores de trompeta exponenciales de 1.22 y 2.45 metros de diámetro

disculpen me tente.



 

saludos.


----------

